# Won a PS3, should I keep it?



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, I recently won a PS3 and it should arrive on Thursday.

Now, I need to figure out whether or not I should keep it.

I'm not really a gamer, but we have a Wii for the kids. They're 6 and 9 and love it.

Obviously, it's not HD and it's not the same as a PS3, but for kids it seems more than adequate (they play Mario Cart, all the Lego Games - Batman, Indy, and lately have been playing SkyLanders).

So, what are the advantages of the PS3 that I might want? I know it's also a Blu Ray player, but I already have 4 Blu Ray Players everywhere I'd need one.

Will my kids soon outgrow the Wii?

Even though I'm getting it for free, games will cost a bit of money that I don't really have right now.

Is it that much of a better gaming experience for 6 and 9 year olds?

Thoughts welcome.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Tough Call. I would say keep it. If its a newer PS3 then it plays Blu-Ray, has the ability to be wired (or wireless) to connect to internet and do things you want your DVR to do. 

Plus the 9 year old may eventually play games on it. There are kids games for the PS3..

If you don't want it, I'll give you $100 plus shipping.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Shipping is about $100.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Well, I recently won a PS3 and it should arrive on Thursday.
> 
> Now, I need to figure out whether or not I should keep it.


I miss my PS3. 

I had one of the first models, and mine got the dreaded YLOD (Yellow Light Of Death). I intend on replacing it one of these days, but I can't justify the expense at this time.

I can't speak as to whether or not you'd want to keep it, but it's a great media player, and as woj027 stated, there are kid's games available for it, including several HD versions of games you mentioned for the Wii, as well as games like the Ratchet And Clank games, and Little Big Planet that have games at decent prices whenever you can afford them.

~Alan


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

:eek2: wow... try UPS or FedEx... they a bit cheaper that the Postal Service..:lol: 

If thats an attempt at negotiations on selling it, I'm willing to up the ante some.

Which PS3 is it? Limited Edition?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't know which PS3 it is until I get it on Thursday.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Alan Gordon said:


> I miss my PS3.
> 
> I had one of the first models, and mine got the dreaded YLOD (Yellow Light Of Death). I intend on replacing it one of these days, but I can't justify the expense at this time.
> 
> ...


So, if I kept the PS3, would there be any need for the Wii?

The PS3 has a motion adapter now, correct? Would be able to do the Wii things like ping pong and baseball and bowling?


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

depending on the version of PS3 that you get, it will either come with the "Move" motion adapter, or you buy one separately - $40 or so

Yes it can replace the wii. Different games, fun games, definitely kid friendly games.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

also, you could probably find "used" games for a decent price at your local video game re-seller (typically a strip mall location, or at some "game" stores)


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> So, if I kept the PS3, would there be any need for the Wii?


Not all Wii games are on the PS3 (and obviously vice versa). I'd keep both...



spartanstew said:


> The PS3 has a motion adapter now, correct? Would be able to do the Wii things like ping pong and baseball and bowling?


You can get some games for the PS3 that does motion control if you have their motion control (PS3 Move), but I still wouldn't consider the PS3 as a replacement.

~Alan


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The Wii is best in terms of first party games. The titles that Nintendo controls that no one will ever get (Mario is essentially the keys to the Kingdom - and not just the Mushroom Kingdom). And it plays the best Mario Kart game there is, Double Dash, which the new one coming out won't. I'd keep it.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

I would keep it and use it for either, games, bluray player, netflix ........; It has a good amount of features. I have one mainly as a bluray player got it in 2006 and only have 2 games for it. XBOX serves the gaming needs.


----------



## shuye (Oct 20, 2008)

I'd keep it. We have a Wii and Xbox. The Wii is great for younger kids as the games seem oriented more towards that age group. We have a 8 year old and a 4 year old. If you kids like sports games, there are many sports games and racing games that they would like on the PS3.

I am having a difficult time finding many games on the Xbox for my 8 year old, most of the good games are rated T or M. He tends to like shooting games, however good luck finding one without a lot of language in it. I don't mind most of the violence, but do not understand why most of these games have to include all of the language also.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

shuye said:


> I'd keep it. We have a Wii and Xbox. The Wii is great for younger kids as the games seem oriented more towards that age group. We have a 8 year old and a 4 year old. If you kids like sports games, there are many sports games and racing games that they would like on the PS3.
> 
> I am having a difficult time finding many games on the Xbox for my 8 year old, most of the good games are rated T or M. *He tends to like shooting games, however good luck finding one without a lot of language in it. I don't mind most of the violence, but do not understand why most of these games have to include all of the language also*.


Halo games would actually fall into that category the most graphic would be the alien blood on the floor


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Again, for Xbox, Monday Night Combat is great. T for teen and no blood.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would sell for best offer. Counting your all reasoning ...

You'll buy for the money a lot of Wii games for grown kids.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Use it for MLB.TV?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

David Ortiz said:


> Use it for MLB.TV?


Explain, please.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/index.jsp?product=mlbtv&affiliateId=MLBTVREDIRECT

You can use the PS3 to watch MLB in HD with an MLB.TV subscription.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Pretty sure you would have won the newer "slim" model that has a better and cooler running power supply. It also should pass HD audio bit streams which the older models could not and had to convert to LPCM.

As a Blue Ray player its pretty awesome and its fully forward upgradable. A stand alone BluRay device has a window of being current (where the factory will issue updates) and then it is swept aside so you will purchase new after about 2 years to get back to faster load times. etc.

PS3 load times will make your head spin! They are fast. Image on BluRay material is great. It does (last time I checked) lack the "modes" like Std, bright, dim (aka movie, etc).

Where it does fall down is as a std DVD player. Its upscaling is good but the picture is a bit murky (dark) when compared to a stand alone BR player. I suspect that this is due to it being fully a software thing as opposed to a specialized hardware component. Again this may differ in the newer versions I have 2 of the early models.

It has incredible media center facilities and it truly does all things for the most part and it is continuously being enhanced and added to. 

You can get a better BR player, and you can certainly get a better upscaling DVD player but overall these babies move forward constantly and offer so many additional features they kinda are hard to beat.

100 dollars shipping? A parcel that size and weight should ship to any zone in the US for like 25 bucks or less unless using priority overnight.

Don "not exactly a free prize it would seem" Bolton


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

lugnutathome said:


> 100 dollars shipping? A parcel that size and weight should ship to any zone in the US for like 25 bucks or less unless using priority overnight.
> 
> Don "not exactly a free prize it would seem" Bolton


ZOOOM


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Arrived today.

I'm pretty sure I'm going to keep it, at least for now.

Might not open it right away, trying to decide when would be a good time to show it to the boys (but don't want to wait until next Christmas).

I had one of the original PS3's a few years ago that I used solely for Blu Ray, but sold it after I got my first Blu Ray player.

We're pretty into Netflix streaming now, and I like the fact that it does that. I might be able to sell a blu ray player (have one that doesn't stream Netflix) and then I'll have Netflix streaming in every room.

Will probably try to build up some games over the next month or two when I find deals, before unveiling it to the boys.

Oh, it's model number CECH-3001B with 320GB HD in Charcoal Black.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sell it ! While it NIB.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

"naijai" said:


> I would keep it and use it for either, games, bluray player, netflix ........; It has a good amount of features. I have one mainly as a bluray player got it in 2006 and only have 2 games for it. XBOX serves the gaming needs.


I am in exactly the same boat as you.

Kevin


----------



## butters (Sep 25, 2007)

Since your not an avid gamer and you have younger kids like I do, don't rule out Gamestop or other outlets that sell used games. I have only one game (God of War III that I got for $20 on sale last Christmas) that I purchased new for my PS3 and all the rest (mostly sports games) are used. I am not much of a gamer anymore so I don't mind grabbing games that are a year or two old.

BTW, go Spartans!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Does Blockbuster sell used games?


----------



## butters (Sep 25, 2007)

I think it probably varies by store, but I can't say for sure since there are no Blockbuster stores in my area.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

They used to when we had them. But they closed before the Dish sale.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd keep it, if you happen to have a 3D tv (or plan to get one in the future) the PS3 can do that out of the box.

Will your kids 'grow out' of the Wii? Maybe, depends on how old they are, but the PS3 does cater to a different demographic than the Wii does.

I happen to have a PS3 and a XBOX 360 and find room for both of them in my life, though I am an avid gamer though .


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

For pity's sake, keep it and the Wii as well. Your 9 year old is certainly ready to play almost any of the E rated games, several of which could be played by your 6 year old as well. You might even find yourself playing multiplayer games with them -- great for bonding!
As to the Wii -if you don't have Wii Fit, it's worth buying and getting all family members into some basic fitness routines.


----------



## TechnoBarbie (Apr 2, 2012)

I have 2 of the older models. Not sure I can add to what has been stated already. I will add my personal opinions though. Media server capabilities are def a plus for me, hdmi and digital optical audio outs love it, Wired or wireless, love it. No need to subscribe for online features, priceless... makes me feel valued and respected as a consumer. When faced with a 360 to ps3 option I would be ashamed to buy in for similar or even worse capabilities, I don't understand why people would _prefer_ a 360. OK back to subject, I would keep a WII just as I have kept my gamecube, my ps2 (internet connected) I like to think of my home as a museum o' electronica! lol How do I overcome the need to complain about breakdowns/limitations... I keep extra machines around in case of the inevitable... life is short live happy.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

A lot of times, the preferences boil down to 'what exclusive game is on what system'.

Personally, I chose the Xbox for a variety of reasons. Their live system has been around longer and is more robust (to say nothing of never being out of order for days on end). Oh yeah - and my daughter wanted to play Halo


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

I would assume most people buy PS3's for the gaming portion but I use it more for the media options.

Like other have said, you can play bluray discs, stream using the Netflix client (which has a kids theme), Amazon OnDemand, Hulu Plus, stream your Plex library, download media from Playstation store, etc.

I buy an occasional game and download many demos but never use the music or picture options (well...I might have streamed pics from my computer once).

I also use my harmony remote with it, ftr, which is nice.


----------

